

Bebo strategically inept by cloning facebook platform - bosshog
http://www.bubblegeneration.com/2007/12/how-to-crash-and-burn-in-edgeconomy.cfm
Bebo is to get Friendstered?
======
bosshog
Is this a fair analysis? I agree that the marginal value of applications on
social network sites is close to zero, but many seem to disagree.

